# Duda sobre tomas de transformador de un SAI



## jacktrain (Ene 30, 2012)

los transformadores que llevan los S.A.I. son trasformadores convencionales?


----------



## Nilfred (Ene 30, 2012)

Todos los transformadores son convencionales 
Si te referís a si son de núcleo de hierro o ferrita, depende de la época en que se hayan fabricado.


----------



## po210 (Ago 17, 2013)

Hola
Os adjunto una foto de un transformador que he recuperado de un sistema de alimentacion ininterrumpida (SAI). como veis tiene seis cables. Si conecto la entrada de 220V a los dos cables delgados laterales (o sea,no uso la toma central) que se ven en la parte de abajo, tengo en la salida (parte de arriba,cables mas gruesos) una señal de 6V entre cada uno de los cables y la toma central de la salida.
Lo que no entiendo es para qué sirve el cable o toma central en la entrada (abajo). Si solo tengo los dos cables de la corriente alterna de 220V ¿para qué se usa el del centro en la entrada?
Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Ago 17, 2013)

Buenos días po210

Es posible que ese transformador sea Bi Tensión (125/220VAC

Lo puedes comprobar conectando los dos extremos a 220VAC y midiendo la tensión entre uno de los dos extremos y el central, apunta esa tensión, luego mides entrea el otro extremo y el central, igualmente la apuntas, luego nos comentas por el Foro el resultado de esas  medidas.

Sal U2


----------



## po210 (Ago 18, 2013)

Si conecto cada uno de los cables de 220V a uno de los cables de los extremos,y al del centro, el transformador empieza a vibrar considerablemente,así que no parece que esa sea la conexion correcta. Si lo conecto a los cables laterales, dejando libre el del centro, obtengo 12V entre el centro y cada uno de los extremos de salida. Evidentemente, en la entrada lo que tengo es 115V entre el centro y los extremos.
Otro dato: si hago la medida con el osciloscopio, y pongo la pinza de masa en la conexion central, se dispara el limitador de corriente de la casa.
He estado mirando lo de los transformadores bi-tension.¿no deberia tener 8 cables en lugar de 6?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2013)

po210 dijo:


> _*Si conecto cada uno de los cables de 220V a uno de los cables de los extremos,y al del centro, el transformador empieza a vibrar considerablemente*_,así que no parece que esa sea la conexion correcta. Si lo conecto a los cables laterales, dejando libre el del centro, obtengo 12V entre el centro y cada uno de los extremos de salida. Evidentemente, en la entrada lo que tengo es 115V entre el centro y los extremos.
> Otro dato: _*si hago la medida con el osciloscopio, y pongo la pinza de masa en la conexion central, se dispara el limitador de corriente de la casa.*_
> He estado mirando lo de los transformadores bi-tension.¿no deberia tener 8 cables en lugar de 6?




   ​

¿ En algún momento se te ocurrió pensar que podrías estar haciendo algo mal ?

Si alimentas el transformador entre extremos y mandas a GND el punto medio a través del osciloscopio estas haciendo un cortocircuito.

Si alimentas entre punto medio y un extremo y el extremo libre lo unes a punto medio estas haciendo un cortocircuito a través del propio transformador.


----------



## po210 (Ago 18, 2013)

Si fogonazo, se me ocurrió y lo que ha pasado es exactamente lo que esperaba que pasara si las conexiones son como ahora se que son.Método "experimental" jaja
Salvo que sigo sin entender por que si uno los dos cables de 220V a los extremos todo parece funcionar,y si los uno a la toma central y a un extremo todo empieza a vibrar (no dije que luego uniera el extremo libre). Bueno, en realidad creo que lo que ocurre es que al unir extremo y central, la impedancia es la mitad que entre los extremos, y por eso las corrientes que induce el transformador son mayores y empieza a vibrar.
Lo que sigo sin ver es qué utilidad tiene la toma central en la entrada.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 18, 2013)

po210 dijo:


> Si fogonazo, se me ocurrió y lo que ha pasado es exactamente lo que esperaba que pasara si las conexiones son como ahora se que son.Método "experimental" jaja
> Salvo que sigo sin entender por que si uno los dos cables de 220V a los extremos todo parece funcionar,y si los uno a la toma central y a un extremo todo empieza a vibrar (no dije que luego uniera el extremo libre). Bueno, en realidad creo que lo que ocurre es que al unir extremo y central, la impedancia es la mitad que entre los extremos, y por eso las corrientes que induce el transformador son mayores y empieza a vibrar.
> _*Lo que sigo sin ver es qué utilidad tiene la toma central en la entrada*_.



Aquí te dieron una buena posibilidad 



miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días po210
> 
> Es posible que ese transformador sea Bi Tensión _*(125/220VAC*_
> 
> ...


----------



## po210 (Ago 18, 2013)

Pensaba que los bi-tension eran de 8 hilos pero entonces supongo que en este transformador estan unidos en serie los dos devanados de la entrada y que de la union se saca la toma central. 
Otra duda, es que midiendo la tension entre la toma central de salida y los dos extremos, la señal parece exactamente la misma.O sea, no parece que este invertida y que el propósito de esa toma central sea tener un voltaje V+ y otro V- para hacer una fuente simétrica,sino tener un voltaje y su doble,imagino que tomando uno u otro en funcion de si alimentamos con 125 o 220V .¿ tiene sentido esto?


----------



## miguelus (Ago 19, 2013)

Buenos días po210

En los Post anteriores publicados por Fogonazo y por  mi tienes la solución a tus inquietudes 
¿De dónde sacas que los Transformadores Bi Tensión tienen 8 hilos?  

Hay Transformadores que tienen dos primarios de 110Vac independientes, para 220Vac se conectan en serie y para 110Vac se conectan en paralelo pero este no es tu caso.

Tu transformador, y ateniéndome a las medidas que has hecho, es un claro ejemplo de un Transformador Bi Tensión de 110Vac + 110Vac, para conectarlo a 220Vac se utilizan los extremos, para utilizarlo en 110Vac se utiliza un extremo cualquiera y el central.


Sal U2


----------



## po210 (Ago 19, 2013)

Hoa Miguelus
Pues la verdad es que no sabia que existian este tipo de transformadores,asi que lo busque aqui

http://www.google.es/search?q=dual+...o4G4Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1250&bih=570

y ahi todos salen con 8 hilos,pero tampoco sabia que ya se fabrican conectados asi internamente, y entonces son 6 hilos.
Bueno,una cosa mas que sé acerca de los transformadores...
Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Ago 19, 2013)

po210 dijo:


> Hoa Miguelus
> Pues la verdad es que no sabia que existian este tipo de transformadores,asi que lo busque aqui
> 
> http://www.google.es/search?q=dual+...o4G4Ag&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1250&bih=570
> ...




Buenas noches. Estás contando los hilos el Primario + los del Secundario.

Si te fijas en los Transformadores del enlace, hay Primarios de varios tipos, todo depende del fabricante y del destino que se va a dar al Transformador.

Por ejemplo, es muy habitual que los fabricantes que destinan equipos solo para el mercado USA fabriquen el Primario del Transformador solo con un debanado preparado para 110Vac.
Los Equipos, sobre todo Japoneses, fabricados para el mercado Interncional, el Primario está preparado para diversas tensiones... 110, 120, 127, 220, 230, el cambio se realiza por medio de un Conmutador.
En España la mayoría de los Transformadores son Bi-Tensión 127 y 220 aunque, en realidad y desde hace unos pocos años en España, la tensión de la Red Eléctrica es de 230Vac.

Sal U2


----------



## pacocable (Feb 2, 2015)

Tengo un transformador de sai el de la imagen:
Mi duda es que por los cable azul y negro que es la salida del sai le pongo 220v y por el cable verde y negro de la derecha , que es por donde sale la alimentacion para cargar la bateria salen 32 v en alterna en vacio, creo que deberian ser como mucho sobre 14v.
¿Por que sale esa tension?
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2015)

Podría ser rectificación de media onda para la carga de la batería, unos 15V


----------



## pacocable (Feb 2, 2015)

Con la idea que me has dado he encontrado este post en el foro: los circuitos rectificadores (es que no puedo poner links aun)  y creo que a esto te refieres si le pongo un diodo en vez de un puente obtengo la mitad de la tension, pero ya en continua,no?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 2, 2015)

pacocable dijo:
			
		

> Con la idea que me has dado he encontrado este post en el foro: los circuitos rectificadores (es que no puedo poner links aun)  y creo que a esto te refieres si le pongo un diodo en vez de un puente obtengo la mitad de la tension, *pero ya en continua,no?*
> Muchas gracias



En realidad es *pulsante*, que es muy adecuada para la carga de baterías.


----------



## pacocable (Feb 3, 2015)

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas rapidas y por la informacion.Me ha sido muy util. Pueden dar por cerrado el post si lo creen oportuno.De nuevo muchas gracias


----------



## rulfo (May 16, 2016)

Muy buenas,  el tema es que llevo unos días probando la tensión de varios transformadores que tenía por hay todos son de SAI y me he dado cuenta de que todos llevan varias bobinas en el primario, por ejemplo este último lleva cuatro cables, negro y rojo 18.2 a la salida, negro y naranja 13.3 y negro y marrón 15,5...
Que bobina debería utilizar la que más me convenga para tener la tensión que necesite a la salida?
O no es lo correcto?
Gracias y Saludos. ...

Este sería en concreto el transfor del que habló...


----------



## morta (May 16, 2016)

El primario es el  cable blanco y azul tenes un secundario con 3 derivaciones, con las tensiones que mediste, podes usar cualquiera de los 3 segun la tension que necesites.
Es tenía por ahí, no por hay


----------



## rulfo (May 17, 2016)

Buenas
El secundario no es el cable blanco y azul que son los los que me dan las diferentes tensiones?
Pensaba que era así...
Gracias.


----------



## rulfo (Jul 15, 2018)

Buenas.
(Disculpen si no es el sitio apropiado)
Resulta que tengo el siguiente transformador que si no recuerdo mal fue sacado de un SAI, a continuación les pongo una imagen con los diferentes bobinados que tiene y los resultados.
Ya me recomiendan como utilizarlo.
Gracias y Saludos.


----------

